# NLD Public Prosecutor Opens Probe into UN Troops in Srebrenica



## The Bread Guy (2 Sep 2010)

WTF?  This, from the Institute for War & Peace Reporting, shared in accordance with the Fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the _Copyright  Act_::


> The public prosecutor in The Netherlands has decided to open an investigation into the actions of Dutch soldiers serving as United Nations peacekeepers who were present as the Srebrenica enclave fell to Bosnian Serb forces on July 11, 1995.
> 
> While Srebrenica was officially designated a UN “safe area” at the time, the Netherlands battalion stationed there, known as Dutchbat, was unable to prevent Bosnian Serb forces from capturing the area.
> 
> ...



A bit on the earlier court proceedings here:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/68613.0.html

News release from NLD Public Prosecution Service, in Dutch, here (Google translation here)

_- edited to add NLD news release -_


----------

